# Colt Match Target



## smpseven

By any chance would anyone that knows alot about Colts would answer my question for me. I have a Colt Match Target and what I would like to know what is the manufacturing date to the serial number 032695S, i have been looking online for it but just no luck, Thanks


----------



## Benzbuilder

I have only heard of them. They are fairly rare. They were a limited production. I don' know the quantities. You can get Colt to research it for you, for a fee. they will tell you what retailer ordered the gun, and when it was built.


----------



## Captain Crunch

D.O.M. is 1972.

http://www.proofhouse.com/colt/index.html


----------



## smpseven

Thank you


----------



## Bob Wright

If its the pistol I'm thinking of, its not that rare. The Colt Woodsman Match Target was a first-line target .22 that was pre-eminent along the firing line in Bullseye Competition. It competed with the high Standard target pistols of the day, alongside the Colt and Smith & Wesson target revolvers.

It was also the basis of the .22 Askins Centerfire, which was later banned from Centerfire matches.

I saw one recently in the used gun case going for around $600, if memory serves me correctly.

Bob Wright


----------



## 0440

mfg date 1972


----------

